# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Can tomato frogs share a terrarium with different species?

## Yoda

I'm sure this question has been asked a thousand times but if i get another frog to share his habitat with would a wtf or some other frog work all right. I always consider getting another tomato frog but I like the variety of having different species.
Would it work alright considering the toxicity of the tomato frog, affecting the other.

----------


## Amy

We pretty much never recommend a mixed species vivarium here for a variety of reasons.  Different care needs, toxins, animal stress and etc.  I'd go with another tomato frog and if you want another species, I'd suggest building another viv, that's the most fun part anyway!  :Smile:

----------


## Cory

If you got one tomato frog I would get another tomato to give him some company if you want another frog. They really like having a buddy to chill with.

----------


## Xavier

Also, quarantine any new any new arrivals for a minimum of 30 days and maximum of 90  :Smile:

----------


## Yoda

Thanks, i will consider another tomato frog and is that a Hyla versicolor beside your green tree frog

----------


## Cory

Im not sure how male and male would be together but I know forsure male and female tomato frogs can live together all year round. You don't have to do the introduce them to mate and then separate them again. I know of guy that has 1 male and 2 females all living together and they get along great. I have really been pondering on getting another species besides my pacmans and fbt's and im really leaning in the direction of tomato frogs. I have thought about tree frogs but for some reason I always come back to the ground dwelling fat frogs. And the being able to have them live together is one of the huge reasons im leaning this way.

----------


## Yoda

i am a bit of tree frog guy, but since my wtf died i decided to try out ground-dwelling frogs. i was thinking i could get another but it wont hurt to get another tomato so i think that might be the choice. since i probably cant have a pacman since they cant even live with eachother, right. My tomato is a bit of a grump.

----------

